# JUN 4.0 Stroker



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

GT-RR.com - JUN - Custom 4.0L Stroker Kit (Pistons, Rods, Crankshaft)


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

shiny shiny!


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

wow, very nice!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm... that is pricy


----------



## Bigrigger (Aug 6, 2007)

$10,000 for every 100cc of extra displacement?????


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

The pistons have very little in the way of side skirt to stop the piston rocking in the bore and it looks like what there is is coated with a friction /wear reducer. I can see all the efforts to aid cooling and to reduce weight but i'm suprised, "there ain't much to 'em for 1000hp".

I run the JUN stroker Kit in my RB engine and if you compare the JUN pistons to the 2.8 HKS pistons the HKS items are a lot more substantial without being much heavier.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

I wonder if its Cosworth that the pistons.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Gez said:


> I wonder if its Cosworth that the pistons.


nope not this time. Junichi went cheaper route u.s supplier

But Cosworth have their own 4.2 kit coming with supporting parts


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

they are je pistons


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

nice :chuckle:


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Very.


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

I am sure Americans may take offence if I look down on the quality of their products ie, JE manufactured stroker kit, but I have more confidence in Cosworth's


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> they are je pistons



Nope, the pistons pictured in the JUN kit are manufactured by the Capricorn Group. 

IMHO that's an insane price for a 200cc increase, although a nice bit of equipment nonetheless. What worries me about low supply volume kits like these is the availability of parts should the worst ever happen, not to mention the cost.


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

How good and reliable is their products/work?


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Capricorn bought out UK based Perfect Bore ltd who manufacture everything piston and bore related. Capricorn have a pretty solid reputation in racing circles supplying F1, NASCAR and Manthey Racing, amongst others.

As far as I'm aware the group break down is as follows:

Piston, Liners, Barrels, block machining happens in the UK - so it would seem the pistons are still UK made.

Crankshafts are made in France.

Connecting rods and race car preparation takes place in Germany.

Various other sales and testing locations around the globe. Check out their site for more info.

HTH


----------



## GSE1 (May 8, 2010)

That's really expensive... Presumably the pistons / rods do not cost that much, why is the crank so expensive? What's so special about it?


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

It's made from Unobtanium.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

MiGTR said:


> It's made from Unobtanium.


Cool, where do you get that from?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

uranus


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

countvonc said:


> Cool, where do you get that from?


Duh, Pandora! :chuckle:


----------

